# Valium for IBS-D?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, was just wondering if anyone had any good results with valium for IBS-D?i'm really at the end of my patience and would really appreciate any feedback!thanks


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't use Valium, but I do sometimes use Xanax when I'm going to a certain place where I know I can't use the bathroom (places like that make me nervous, which starts the D). A benzo drug should not be used everyday though as it can be addictive. One pill maybe 3 or 4 times a week should be okay, but I wouldn't go over that.


----------



## MNWILDMAN (Sep 25, 2010)

I have tried them all xannax made my stomach worse valium help alittle more ativan works with nausea but i heard klonipin works the best with ibs-d


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, xanax gave me a lot of stomach pain as well.


----------



## chris23 (Sep 26, 2010)

heyi got valium prescribed a little over a year ago and it has helped me a lot in situations were i become anxious due to ibs. my ibs gets a lot worse when i am nervous, and it helps to overcome the anxiety attacks i get in certain situations. but i dont take it regularly, i just take it when it gets really bad. for instance it has helped a lot before exams (which is a situation i dread because of my ibs). but if you decide to get it prescribed, be careful and dont take it too often, or else you can become dependant!


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

oh ok, thanksanyone else?xanax gave me pain exactly 24 hours after taking it. or at least, the next day i felt a lot of pain.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

MondayMorning said:


> oh ok, thanksanyone else?xanax gave me pain exactly 24 hours after taking it. or at least, the next day i felt a lot of pain.


That's very strange because Xanax has a very short half life, I feel it's out of my system in about 6 hours. Klonopin works alot like Xanax but has a much longer half life, it can last as long as 12 hours.Librax, which is a combo of Librium and Clidinum, works well for some people. Just like any other benzo though, it's best not used everyday because it is addictive.


----------



## wishes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone,We'll see if this works iv'e been trying to get this whole computer thing figured out for quite some time. Still working on the password thing but at least for right now I think I'm on. I have had I.B.S. diarrhea dom. all my life. Even as a child I missed many things because of this. The doctors just always said that I had inherited the "family stomach". You name the test or the med and I've tried it. Due to some other health issues mainly stomach related and acid reflux I have alot of trouble with most of the meds that are used for treatment. I have had stomach surgery 3 times (1971,1988,2007)to help correct the other problems but it never helped with the diarrhea or the long list of meds I can't take and foods I can't eat. As to the issue regarding Valium I am currently trying this (Very reluctantly) I am only taking 1/2 tab in the morning and 1/2 with my dinner meds. I can tell it helps for a short period of time but due to the dependency issues with it I would much rather find another way. I tried Xanax,Librax,Zoloft,more recently I tried Klonopin which like the Xanax made me cry alot while I was still running for the bathroom. I also recently tried Questran I thought it was going to work at first but after 5 days the diarrhea was back. I even doubled the dose (at my doctors request)the diarrhea did stop for a few days but the stomach cramps and the unpredictability of when the diarrhea was going to hit ruled out continuing on this. I should tell you that my gastro. doc was the one who suggested the Questran first but the doc. that did my stomach surgery was the one who wanted me to double it (the surgeon is still in the picture beacause he had to do an emergency surgery on me for a thrombossed hemmorhoid (that I had never had before) until I doubled the Questran and was in the bathroom with blow out diarrhea for a day and a half. I don't know how that is even possible since I don't eat very much. Anyway my gastro doc and I agreed that Questran was NOT for me. So... ( are you as tired yet reading this as I am living it? So last week we did yet another sigmoidoscopy (this gastro doc has only been with me for about a year) my previous one retired, wouldn't it be great if we could just retire from I.B.S.? We had already ruled out Celiac etc.. with previous tests. After the sigmoid results came back, biopsies revealed no colitis no malignancy in polyps etc he asked me to try Xifaxan apparently used to treat "travelers Diarrhea". You are to take one tab(550mg) 2 times a day, I took the first dose before bedtime hoping that I would sleep through anything (upset stomach etc,) when I got up I had my usual morning symptoms including nausea etc. but I was also itching all over and my hands were puffy. I went ahead and took the next dose within a few hours the itching was worse.my lips were swollen,hands so swollen I couldn't even get my rings off. I decided NOT to take the next dose almost due by now and instead took Benadryl. After another Benadrly by the next morning(Sun) I was better but called the pharmacist to see what he suggested. He of course said NOT to take anymore and call my doc. on Mon. Why do these things always happen on the weekend? I did continue taking the Valium through all of this and it probably was the only reason I didn't completely lose it. So that brings me to now, I just talked to the docs nurse who said not to take anymore that I had a reaction to it SURPRISE she would talk to him and call me back so Here I sit once again unable to go anywhere and feeling like it's never going to get better. I watched my Mom take Valium as many women did back then to deal with issues and become addicted to it I don't want to do that so I guess this has been a VERY long explanation as to why I don't see the Valium as my long term solution BUT will say it certainly has its place in helping others. Hopefully, if I've done this right this time it will enter the site this time, I'd hate to have to retype this/ It has been interesting to read other stories and info. even when I couldn't get online to talk to anyone. Thanks in advance for listening to my exhaustive story it really is true that while many can understand and support you not many truly realize the impact it has on your life. To all of you whose stories I have read my support,prayers and WISHES that there will be an answer someday. Thanks again, WISHES


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

wishes said:


> Hi Everyone,We'll see if this works iv'e been trying to get this whole computer thing figured out for quite some time. Still working on the password thing but at least for right now I think I'm on. I have had I.B.S. diarrhea dom. all my life. Even as a child I missed many things because of this. The doctors just always said that I had inherited the "family stomach". You name the test or the med and I've tried it. Due to some other health issues mainly stomach related and acid reflux I have alot of trouble with most of the meds that are used for treatment. I have had stomach surgery 3 times (1971,1988,2007)to help correct the other problems but it never helped with the diarrhea or the long list of meds I can't take and foods I can't eat. As to the issue regarding Valium I am currently trying this (Very reluctantly) I am only taking 1/2 tab in the morning and 1/2 with my dinner meds. I can tell it helps for a short period of time but due to the dependency issues with it I would much rather find another way. I tried Xanax,Librax,Zoloft,more recently I tried Klonopin which like the Xanax made me cry alot while I was still running for the bathroom. I also recently tried Questran I thought it was going to work at first but after 5 days the diarrhea was back. I even doubled the dose (at my doctors request)the diarrhea did stop for a few days but the stomach cramps and the unpredictability of when the diarrhea was going to hit ruled out continuing on this. I should tell you that my gastro. doc was the one who suggested the Questran first but the doc. that did my stomach surgery was the one who wanted me to double it (the surgeon is still in the picture beacause he had to do an emergency surgery on me for a thrombossed hemmorhoid (that I had never had before) until I doubled the Questran and was in the bathroom with blow out diarrhea for a day and a half. I don't know how that is even possible since I don't eat very much. Anyway my gastro doc and I agreed that Questran was NOT for me. So... ( are you as tired yet reading this as I am living it? So last week we did yet another sigmoidoscopy (this gastro doc has only been with me for about a year) my previous one retired, wouldn't it be great if we could just retire from I.B.S.? We had already ruled out Celiac etc.. with previous tests. After the sigmoid results came back, biopsies revealed no colitis no malignancy in polyps etc he asked me to try Xifaxan apparently used to treat "travelers Diarrhea". You are to take one tab(550mg) 2 times a day, I took the first dose before bedtime hoping that I would sleep through anything (upset stomach etc,) when I got up I had my usual morning symptoms including nausea etc. but I was also itching all over and my hands were puffy. I went ahead and took the next dose within a few hours the itching was worse.my lips were swollen,hands so swollen I couldn't even get my rings off. I decided NOT to take the next dose almost due by now and instead took Benadryl. After another Benadrly by the next morning(Sun) I was better but called the pharmacist to see what he suggested. He of course said NOT to take anymore and call my doc. on Mon. Why do these things always happen on the weekend? I did continue taking the Valium through all of this and it probably was the only reason I didn't completely lose it. So that brings me to now, I just talked to the docs nurse who said not to take anymore that I had a reaction to it SURPRISE she would talk to him and call me back so Here I sit once again unable to go anywhere and feeling like it's never going to get better. I watched my Mom take Valium as many women did back then to deal with issues and become addicted to it I don't want to do that so I guess this has been a VERY long explanation as to why I don't see the Valium as my long term solution BUT will say it certainly has its place in helping others. Hopefully, if I've done this right this time it will enter the site this time, I'd hate to have to retype this/ It has been interesting to read other stories and info. even when I couldn't get online to talk to anyone. Thanks in advance for listening to my exhaustive story it really is true that while many can understand and support you not many truly realize the impact it has on your life. To all of you whose stories I have read my support,prayers and WISHES that there will be an answer someday. Thanks again, WISHES


Have you tried large dosages of B6 and B12?You mentioned a lot of medices (drugs), but no mention of vitamins.If I were you, I would try the following:Vitamin D3 800 IU B6 100 or 200 mg B12 500 micrograms (mcg) E 200 IUI hope this helps you. It has stopped my IBS-D for the 11 months I have been taking them.Better results than the 19 years of unsuccessful "medicines" treatment.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

IvanQ said:


> D3 800 IU B6 100 or 200 mg B12 500 micrograms (mcg) E 200 IU


Do you use some specific brand? Is it only one tablet with all of this or you take all in separate tablets?


----------



## wishes (Apr 30, 2010)

MIRMAK said:


> Do you use some specific brand? Is it only one tablet with all of this or you take all in separate tablets?


 Wishes here, thanks so much Ivan for your suggestions. I am taking VitD3-1000mg but nothing else in the Vitamin area. I have so much trouble with meds due to my stomach issues that I'm always apprehensive about introducing anything else and the doctors just keep saying they don't like mixing OTC's etc. with my other meds, example I bought Align and asked my doc if I could try it, he said NO, so I didn't try it however,I'm keeping in mind his meds etc. aren't working either. So I am going to try your suggestion. I also was considering Sustenex Probiotic chews that I was looking at in G.N.C. Do you know anything about this product? Anyway, thanks for taking the time to respond it was wonderful to see your response. I haven't been out of the house for 5 days with the last three days being my "bathroom days". I'm going to try and get out tomorrow first stop the VITAMIN isle. Thanks again, have a GREAT day!


----------

